# DS #5313: Inazuma Eleven 3 - Sekai e no Chousen! The Ogre (Japan)



## luke_c (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6726^^


----------



## Etalon (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 15, 2010)

yahooooooo my favorite game is out  this game is special game from level-5 for the upcoming first movie  Inazuma Eleven on 23/12 

cant wait to play it ^^


----------



## xshinox (Dec 15, 2010)

anime must be very popular to warrant many games. i wanna try it but then again i dont know. btw, naruto voice actress lol


----------



## Pain_1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Inazuma Eleven is the best


----------



## zizer (Dec 15, 2010)

can at least see the first part on the English


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 15, 2010)

The anime is awesome. I wanna see this movie so bad! I think it was called The Strongest Team, The Ogre or something like that.


----------



## dan80315 (Dec 15, 2010)

Is this one 512MB as well? That was pretty sick last time.


----------



## Roxas75 (Dec 15, 2010)

is working on r4 or dstt? @[email protected]


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 15, 2010)

is this game famous for its gameness or is it so bcz of the movie
i think yu gi oh is for both and so is bakugan... and lets not forget so many other but maybe they are famous for different reasons

AND as always... still waiting for the english version


----------



## Fubuki (Dec 15, 2010)

I started to play but  the screen goes white at the beginning......this is anti-piracy ?
Already have a patch?

Sorry for bad english,I used the translator*_*


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Dec 15, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> anime must be very popular to warrant many games. i wanna try it but then again i dont know. btw, naruto voice actress lol


The games warrant the anime, not the other way around.

And yes, this one is also 512mb. It's the third version of the 3rd series to go with Spark and Bomber, which were released last July.


----------



## DukeZero (Dec 15, 2010)

Tried it on my M3. Fails to load on YSM3, loads on Sakura but gives a white screen freeze after Endoh's dream sequence at the start.


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Dec 15, 2010)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Tried it on my M3. Fails to load on YSM3, loads on Sakura but gives a white screen freeze after Endoh's dream sequence at the start.


That's the same place it would freeze on Spark and Bomber, so it probably needs a similar patch.~


----------



## qazqaz123 (Dec 15, 2010)

works for dstwo. Hope for English Patch


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

qazqaz123 said:
			
		

> works for dstwo. Hope for English Patch


Inazuma 1 hasn't been fully translated. But they are localising it, so someone might want to work on Inazuma 2 for the meanwhile.

Oh, and is this like what Yellow Version was to R&B (Slightly different, features some new things, story the same), or is it a completely new story?


----------



## m3rox (Dec 16, 2010)

Can someone please fix the of this thread?  You can't put two particles together like that.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Can someone please fix the of this thread?  You can't put two particles together like that.


What?


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Dec 16, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Oh, and is this like what Yellow Version was to R&B (Slightly different, features some new things, story the same), or is it a completely new story?



For the most part it's like the Yellow version to R&B, but each version also highlights different parts of the story. Ogre highlights the movie, Spark highlights Fidio's story, Bomber highlight's Rococo's. But there's also a fairly bigger extension of the story in this game that'll lead to the fourth series.

and I have no idea what m3rox is referring to either ._.;


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

SplashTOMATO said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. Might play this one over Spark and Bomber. But I'll probably play Spark out of the previous two just because it's Fidio.

Regardless, I'm still playing Inazuma 2 and I need a damn guide that legible.

Oh, and judging by your avatar, I'm guessing you've seen Digimon Savers. The guy who subbed it (Ryuu_Rogue) is also subbing Inazuma Eleven (The Anime). But odds are you knew this.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Dec 16, 2010)

Hex fix:
イナズマイレブン3 世界への挑戦!! ジ・オーガ [A9754AEA] 
001DE06D: 8F → 8E
001DE06F: E0 → 36
001DE10D: 45 → 44
001DE10F: E0 → 36
001DE1AD: 1A → 19
001DE1AF: E0 → 36
001DE24D: 9C → 9B
001DE24F: E0 → 36


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Dec 16, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Huh. Might play this one over Spark and Bomber. But I'll probably play Spark out of the previous two just because it's Fidio.
> 
> Regardless, I'm still playing Inazuma 2 and I need a damn guide that legible.
> 
> Oh, and judging by your avatar, I'm guessing you've seen Digimon Savers. The guy who subbed it (Ryuu_Rogue) is also subbing Inazuma Eleven (The Anime). But odds are you knew this.



^ _Is_ that guy. Rather girl in a team of four-ish people

Yay for Digimon Savers \o/

this was the binary fix for Spark that fixed the white screening after the dream sequence and such. I tried to find similar binary in Ogre, but it's different.


----------



## LukasXXX (Dec 16, 2010)

i'm playing with child's play patch and the files of DSTT Kernel v1.17a13 rev72(JAP)


----------



## LukasXXX (Dec 16, 2010)

i'm have R4 III upgrade
The patch fix white screen after endou dream


----------



## Fubuki (Dec 16, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> Hex fix:
> ????????3 ??????!! ????? [A9754AEA]
> 001DE06D: 8F ? 8E
> 001DE06F: E0 ? 36
> ...


Thanks  worked on my wood r4


----------



## Rasengan_q (Dec 16, 2010)

tried with the latest universal patch and it's work in my R4 SDHC


----------



## DukeZero (Dec 16, 2010)

https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D100857_6943426_60569

Got it to work with this patch. Gotta love how IE's popularity in Japan warrants a patch in less than 24 hours after the rom got dumped.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 16, 2010)

Still waiting for the localization of the first one


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 16, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the localization of the first one



Yeah, same here. I think there was a European release, but it wasn't in English. So close...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There has been no release of Inazuma outside Japan. Inazuma 1 is being released in Europe January next year though, so if it sells well, they might just localise 2 and/or 3.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 16, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're right. I confused it with Captain Tsubasa.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 16, 2010)

theres a Rudolph patch for the game in my tread at the end

http://gbatemp.net/t217811-rudolph-s-unive...ld-s-play-patch


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats the Difference Between the realases here and the Ones From NDS Scene besides they are a few hours later here.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 17, 2010)

mathyuowns said:
			
		

> Whats the Difference Between the realases here and the Ones From NDS Scene besides they are a few hours later here.


No difference. Just depends on which one you see first. I don't use NDS Scene, so I run off GBATemp release time.


----------



## Coconut (Dec 17, 2010)

Aaaaah, wanna in english


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 17, 2010)

Coconut said:
			
		

> Aaaaah, wanna in english


Just wait about 5 years. We know about how Level 5 is with their schedual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hell, we're lucky Ninokuni is getting an English version.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Another great game but in japan only
That always happens all the great games are only in jap and no translation


----------



## FlameTakuya (Dec 21, 2010)

iirc they said they were aiming for a european release near the 2010 world cup. so much for that. :/

and yes, splashtomato is the leader of the fansub group that subs inazuma eleven and digimon savers, lol


----------

